# 68 gto whats it worth?



## kj1556 (Dec 24, 2013)

I have a 1968 GTO and I was wondering what everyone actually thought it was worth or would sell for? It is a numbers matching car. I have PHS that says it came with AC Rally Gauges Power Steering Soft ray glass. It is a YS motor with a 400 trans. It appears to have an aftermarket ram air. This was origionally a California car and has had a frame on restoration. The origional color was Verdoro Green. The underside of the car is in excellent condition with the frame still being black. The motor runs excellent and trans shifts smooth. Inside it has new carpet and seat covers door panels etc from Legondary. The dash looks like brand new and also sports his and her Hurst shifter. Windows work like new and the doors are very tight. It has brand new Aleution blue paint that is absolutly stunning on all origional sheet metal. Hide away head lights new emblems and chrome everywhere. The only things it needs are the AC charged, 1 lugnut is not correct and drivers side door glass there are a few pits on it but nothing bad. Any feedback would be great or if I need to give more info on something let me know as well.

http://www.gtoforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31450&stc=1&d=1388329816
http://www.gtoforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31458&stc=1&d=1388329816
http://www.gtoforum.com/attachment....ent.php?attachmentid=31474&stc=1&d=1388329816
http://www.gtoforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31482&stc=1&d=1388329816


----------



## kj1556 (Dec 24, 2013)

http://www.gtoforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31490&stc=1&d=1388330282
http://www.gtoforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31498&stc=1&d=1388330282
http://www.gtoforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31506&stc=1&d=1388330282
http://www.gtoforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31514&stc=1&d=1388330282


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice looking car for sure. I would say conditionally, your car is worth $25K-$30K. There are a lot of nice looking 68s out there that are sold for less than $25K, so you might not get this price for your car. That said, if you are not looking to sell it and just simply want to feel good, why not say it is worth $36K? You should probably look at Hagerty Valuation Tool and keep an eye on similar condition cars for sale. Hope you are planning to keep your 68. As a side note, you can tighten up that endura bumper rather easily if you want. Regards, Matt


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I recommend for insurance value to have it professionally appraised. There should be a few companies in your area that will give you an appraisal. Cost is typically $100 to no more than $150 for their services and for that you should get a comprehensive appraisal.


----------



## kj1556 (Dec 24, 2013)

I have always been a chevelle guy but I have been getting priced out of them. I never thought of having a GTO but after looking at this one and seeing how much car I have for the money I couldnt be happier. I see these cars priced all over the place from low 20's to mid 30's is the main reason I was looking at the value. I think more people are going to start getting into different cars because some models a regular guy cant afford anymore. The Chevelles are getting crazy for nice numbers matching cars so this has turned out to be a very nice alternative.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Whatever your motivation, looks like you have a nice car to drive there. I agree with the man from Wentzville, MO - you want to get the insurance part of this right. Regards, Matt


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice looking car! Your engine compartment photos are too dark to be able to see any detail. Could you please post some better ones?

Thanks,
Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Very Nice looking car. Be careful, once you start driving that Pontiac your Chevelles might start collecting dust.... 20-30 K is about right in the market now for a hardtop depending on originality and options, verts and Judges get the top dollars and seem to be the only thing selling for near asking price these days.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Funny thing is, the Chevelle was and is a cheaper, less costly, lower grade car. Materials and fit and finish were less quality than Pontiac, Buick, or Olds (which arguably is the best of all in quality). The thing is, Chevelle's were more affordable, more were sold, and therefore, more people have fond memories of them. Nowadays, it is much cheaper to restore a Chevelle than a GTO, and Chevelles have commanded higher prices than comparable GTO's for at least the past 30 years. They probably always will. That said, enjoy your GTO....you just may become a Pontiac convert!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

kj1556 said:


> I have always been a chevelle guy but I have been getting priced out of them. I never thought of having a GTO but after looking at this one and seeing how much car I have for the money I couldnt be happier. I see these cars priced all over the place from low 20's to mid 30's is the main reason I was looking at the value. I think more people are going to start getting into different cars because some models a regular guy cant afford anymore. The Chevelles are getting crazy for nice numbers matching cars so this has turned out to be a very nice alternative.


You will NOT be disappointed here.... In fact as time goes on you'll find yourself addicted to GTOs. Your car will be your "fix" for what ails ya.  You have a real gem there..... unlike the dime a dozens you see at car show......


----------



## Goatman68 (Aug 11, 2012)

What others have said is spot-on as far as value goes. The base cars like that one (automatic/YS) are the lowest valued. There have been two very nice southern '68's with manual trans that have sold recently for well under 30K. Market is down on '68 and '69 cars right now. 
That's a beautiful GTO, but one thing you might want to change and soon is the awful "woodgrain" that somebody applied to the dash. It looks like they took some contact paper used to line kitchen cabinets and stuck it on your dash. It sticks out badly and looks cheap. Otherwise it looks like a nice driver to enjoy.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The wood looks ok to me, but the grain is going the wrong way, perhaps? Not a '68 expert. One thing I did notice: the previous owner was one of those two footed drivers.....notice how the brake pedal has wear on the wrong side of the pad. I hate following those types in traffic.....they're on the brake and gas at the same time!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

geeteeohguy said:


> The wood looks ok to me, but the grain is going the wrong way, perhaps? Not a '68 expert. One thing I did notice: the previous owner was one of those two footed drivers.....notice how the brake pedal has wear on the wrong side of the pad. I hate following those types in traffic.....they're on the brake and gas at the same time!


Yeah, I wonder if the woodgrain is contact paper that someone custom cut. You're right Geetee, it's going the wrong way. Also, after they re-chromed the dash insert they didn't paint the gauge housings. Only the outer edge/bezel should be chromed. Both can be fixed.

Very nice looking ride...........


----------

